# Zoom Horny Toad Rig?



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

What's a good way to rig a Zoom horny toad? To keep it on the hook, keep it weedless but not lose hookups. I've seen the frog sticker hook but there's got to be another alternative. Thanks --Tim....................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Zoom makes a horny toad hook that has a screw lock spring on the hook and I believe owner has some hooks like it as well. I also make a 1/4" or so cut through the bait in between the legs at the back of the bait where the hook goes in. This makes the legs kick a little bit more and it helps on the hookset since the hook isnt rigged through the plastic but is resting in between the cut.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

If you rig them on a regular hook (4/0,5/0) it'll work just fine but you'll go through more of them because eventually they rip apart right at that spot. I'd go with a hook like posted before that has a spring lock on it. It'll save you more baits and rerigging time which is a major plus. I've never had a problem with hooksets or losing fish while using them other than when I set it too soon. I absolutely love those baits,I've caught a ton of bass on them. They're even better than a traditional buzzbait to me because you can throw them suckers into places that you couldn't a regular buzzbait without having some major problems.


----------



## Bassin4 (Feb 16, 2011)

I use the Horny Toad alot... Usually have one tied on at all times and have had lots of luck.. Problems I've had-- When rigging them on a wide gap 5/0 hook the frog seemed swim upside down alot.. Using the spring lock fixed this but I felt like my hook up decreased because the frog was not collapsing on the hook enough. I went to 5/0 weighted swimbait hook wich fixed the frog from swimming upside down and increased hookup, also gives it a bit more weight for casting. The bad with this set up is that after a few fish the frog is shot and its difficult to swim slow..
So simple but never thought about putting the cut in the frog with the 5/0 spring lock thanks for posting that tip.
For a littlle more action I put a single small cut on the inside of the legs where they turn in. Great bait caught some big fish with it.


----------

